# Pod Farm "Periphery" tone



## dry ice kills (Apr 20, 2010)

I searched the board for an answer, but couldnt find one. hopefully someone can help! im using a pod studio GX and i just recently got the metal expansion pack. like a lot of people, im looking for a tone similar to periphery's. ive been messing around with the big bottom model and im able to get a decent result, but its kinda muddy and lacks the bite i want.

My current settings:
-Big Bottom
Drive-59%
Bass-56%
Mids- Almost at 90%
High-32%
Presence-50%
-4x12 1978 Brit Celest T-75 with 58 off Axis and around 10% room

I know some of bulb's patches are available for the XT, but i have yet to see anything for pod farm. if anyone knows of ways to download a patch similar to periphery's tone, or even just has any input on ways to get a similar tone through pod farm, i'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Apr 20, 2010)

This is the official tone from the patch library (which is gone now? so i hosted it on my mediafire)
Bulb Distortion.l6t


----------



## phantom911 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sevenstring.org - Patch Library


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 21, 2010)

you all wanna be bulb


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2010)

They all need to talk more, then.


----------

